# Mac OS Big Sur ne reconnais pas NAS Synology



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu beau chercher dans les sujets existants je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver la solution à mon problème. J'ai une installation avec une Freebox et un NAS Synology, tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à hier quand j'ai eu fini d'installer un placard pour ranger la box et autre matériel informatique. 

Pour avoir accès aux dossiers du Nas depuis le finder d'un Mac il suffit d'activer sur DSM le service de fichier SMB, puis d'entrer dans la connexion au serveur "smb://NomDuServeur". Tout fonctionnait très bien mais depuis hier et la nouvelle mise à jour de Big Sur ça ne fonctionne plus. Le Nas est bien présent sur le réseau, j'y ai accès depuis un poste sous Ubuntu, rien n'a changé, l'adresse IP est toujours la même et on peut toujours se connecter depuis internet. J'ai déplacé ma box aussi entre temps mais le Nas est toujours relié en directe dessus, donc ici rien ne change non plus.

Il n'y a plus rien qui s'affiche dans le dossier réseau des Macs, alors que le Nas est pourtant bien sur le réseau puisqu'on y accède depuis un Ubuntu. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que j'y ai bien accès en entrant directement l'adresse IP du serveur depuis l'un des Mac, mais cette manipulation n'est pas très ergonomique, puisque à chaque fois que l'on allume un poste Mac il faut aller dans "se connecter au serveur" entrer l'adresse IP, le login et le mot de passe, ce que je peux faire mais pas les autres utilisateurs qui travaillent avec moi. C'était vraiment très pratique de monter le volume avec "smb://NomDuServeur" parce finder enregistrait tout et au démarrage du poste on avait plus qu'à cliqué sur l'icône et tout s'ouvrait automatiquement. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème ? Est-ce que j'ai été assez clair ? 

Merci pour votre retour. Cordialement.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Sur le NAS « bonjour » pour le SMB est bien activé. (Et le SMB est bien version en 2 min et 3 max)
Si oui tu peux le désactiver et le réactiver. Puis relancer le Finder ou redémarre le Mac)

J’ai la 11.2 depuis un moment (beta, RC...), et la version actuelle depuis le 28 janvier, pas de soucis avec mes NAS


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup de ton retour. J'ai déjà fait cette manipulation, je viens de la refaire à l'instant et toujours rien. SMB est bien en version 2 min et 3 max.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Février 2021)

Tu peux relancer le Finder (option + clique droit sur l’icone Finder du dock > Relancer) ou redémarrer le Mac?
Redémarrer le NAS, ou tu peux aussi vider le cache (dans les paramétrer smb), ou désactiver/réactiver le smb (il faudra aussi réactiver bonjour aprés)


----------



## pomme-z (3 Février 2021)

donc en gros :
pas de découverte automatique du NAS dans le colonne de gauche du finder
possibilité d'entrer directement dans le DSM via safari sur en tapant l'adresse locale attribuée par DHCP
et ca fonctionne en passant par Finder / Se connecter au server / smb://nomdunas ou smb://iplocaledunas

c'est bien ca ?


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Je viens de vider le cache, j'ai désactivé et réactivé SMB, j'ai redémarré le NAS, désactivé et réactivé bonjour, relancé le finder et redémarré le Mac. Mais toujours rien.


----------



## pomme-z (3 Février 2021)

je vérifierais tout de même que sur l'interface DSM web, dans :

- Panneau de Configuration / Services de Fichiers / SMB
-> Service SMB activé
-> Activer le service "WS-Discovery"
-> Paramètres avancés, vider le cache.

et dans :

- Panneau de Configuration / Services de Fichiers / Avancé
-> activer la découverte de service bonjour pour localiser DiskStation
-> activer éventuellement SMB TimeMachine au besoin

Eventuellement j'aurais tendance à aller dans le trousseau d'accès de MacOS pour supprimer les identifiants de connexion également en cherchant le nom de votre NAS, il m'est arrivé que cela cafouille, notamment si le n'as change d'adresse ip locale.
Mais dans notre cas cela me semble facultatif.

A noter que smb est désormais le protocole par défaut, mais vous le savez, et que les réglages doivent être plus stricts dorénavant, afp était plus permissif notamment sur la découverte de périphériques dont les NAS.
Que je n'ai aucun problème de mon coté, et que d'ailleurs la beta DSM 7.0, ne pose aucun problème de ce coté la.


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour Pomme-z,
c'est bien ça sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas avec smb://nomdunas, juste avec smb://IPlocaldunas.


----------



## pomme-z (3 Février 2021)

Et tout ce petit monde fonctionnait très bien en MacOS 11.1 et pas en 11.2 ?


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Le Service SMB a bien été désactivé puis réactivé, avec redémarrage du Nas, relance du finder et redémarrage du Mac, le service WS-discovery a lui aussi été désactivé puis réactivé avec redémarrage du Nas, relance du Finder et redémarrage du Mac, le cache a été vidé, puis redémarrage du Nas, relance du finder et redémarrage du Mac, le service bonjour a été désactivé puis réactivé avec redémarrage du Nas, relance du finder et redémarrage du Mac et j'avais aussi essayé avec SMB Timemachine même si je savais pas trop pourquoi ça aurait un rapport.

J'avais pas pensé au trousseau d'accès par contre, je viens de supprimé tous ce qui avait un rapport avec le Nas, mais le problème ne vient pas de là non plus.


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

Oui tout fonctionnait parfaitement avant la mise à jour de ce matin sur les différents postes.


----------



## pomme-z (3 Février 2021)

Je sèche franchement, surtout si cela fonctionnait parfaitement bien en 11.1.
Un conflit avec la Freebox ? Un bug osx ? Difficile de savoir comme ca.

J'utilise une application sur le Mac App Store qui s'appelle automounter et qui permet d'enregistrer les paramètres smb et de monter automatiquement certains volumes du NAS que j'ai choisi à chaque redémarrage.
Peut-être pourrait-ce être une solution temporaire.
Mais ce n'est pas optimal c'est vrai.


----------



## Jardinier (3 Février 2021)

J'ai bien vérifié les réglages de la Freebox ca ne semble pas venir de là. Je vais regardé automounter, on peux aussi monter les volumes de façon automatique dans "préférence", "utilisateurs et groupes" et ajouter les volumes à monter automatiquement dans "Ouverture", j'imagine que c'est un peu pareil, malheureusement ce n'est pas une option dans mon cas pour les personnes qui vont utiliser le réseau. 

Merci encore pour tes réponses et ton temps.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Février 2021)

@Jardinier AFP est activé sur ton NAS? Si oui désactive le pour voir.
Tu as aussi redémarrer la Box?
Tu as essayé dans une autre session de macOS?

Par exemple la configuration du DS1621+


----------



## Jardinier (4 Février 2021)

Oui AFP a été activé puis désactivé également plusieurs fois, et à chaque nouvelle configuration je redémarre la box, ça n'a malheureusement rien changé. 

J'ai essayé sur toutes les sessions que l'on a sous Mac OS sur les différents MacBooks, et c'est ça qui est étrange, c'est que c'est la même panne sur tous les macs que l'on a pas juste sur un seul, par contre pas de panne sur le PC qui tourne sous Ubuntu, c'est pour ça que je pensais que ça pouvais venir d'un problème de la mise à jour de Big Sur.

Merci pour les photos de ta config, j'avais trouvé la même sur un forum, c'est celle que j'ai actuellement. Dans le doute je viens de tout désactiver pour tout réactiver, j'ai éteint le Nas, puis redémarré la box, rallumé le Nas, redémarré le Mac mais ça ne change pas.


----------



## chapsyl (4 Février 2021)

Jardinier a dit:


> Bonjour Pomme-z,
> c'est bien ça sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas avec smb://nomdunas, juste avec smb://IPlocaldunas.


Bonjour,
Ce que tu décris ressemble à un problème DNS. Sur ton mac au niveau de ta config IP, as tu bien l'adresse DNS de ta box ? D'autre part Dans DSM que tu as bien renseigné l'adresse IP de ta box dans DNS préféré ?


----------



## chapsyl (4 Février 2021)

Jardinier a dit:


> Bonjour Pomme-z,
> c'est bien ça sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas avec smb://nomdunas, juste avec smb://IPlocaldunas.


Bonjour,
Ce que tu décris ressemble à un problème DNS. Sur ton mac au niveau de ta config IP, as tu bien l'adresse DNS de ta box ? D'autre part Dans DSM que tu as bien renseigné l'adresse IP de ta box dans DNS préféré ?


----------



## Jardinier (4 Février 2021)

Ah mais c'est ça ! J'y aurait jamais pensé ! Deux jours à chercher pour un truc aussi simple !
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et merci à tous ceux qui ont pris le temps de me répondre !


----------



## maxou56 (4 Février 2021)

Jardinier a dit:


> Ah mais c'est ça ! J'y aurait jamais pensé !


C'était le DNS sur le Mac qui n'était pas bon?
C'est bien que le problème soit réglé.

Par contre le DNS n'a pas d'influence sur le protocole "bonjour" donc c'est étrange qu'il n'était pas affiché dans Finder > réseau.
Je viens de faire le test en changeant le DNS du Mac et de DSM, et "bonjour" fonctionnait toujours.


----------



## Jardinier (4 Février 2021)

Non en fait c'est bien plus simple que ça, quand j'ai voulu voir le DNS sur le Mac j'ai vu l'IP : 10.0.0.1 ce qui m'a paru étrange. En fait on m'a pas dit mais ils ont installé il y a deux jours un point d'accès wifi (Orbi) pour étendre le réseau, et tous les macs sont des portables qui sont connecté sur ce wifi, c'est donc tout a fait normal que je ne puisse rien voir sur le réseau ! Je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'en allant regarder le DNS.


----------



## apreslapluie (6 Février 2021)

Jardinier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu beau chercher dans les sujets existants je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver la solution à mon problème. J'ai une installation avec une Freebox et un NAS Synology, tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à hier quand j'ai eu fini d'installer un placard pour ranger la box et autre matériel informatique.
> 
> ...



Tu as fait un Ping pour voir si ça discute ?


----------



## Qwaseur (28 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de réagir dans ce topic sur lequel je suis tombé dans le cadre de ma recherche pour mon "problème", plutôt qu'en ouvrir un autre exprès.

J'ai un NAS Synology depuis quelques mois et quand je compare avec la capture d'écran de @maxou56 je n'ai pas la même icône dans le Finder (macOS Big Sur comme macOS Monterey) :






J'ai la même configuration que celles des captures d'écran de @maxou56 et lui a l'air d'avoir la bonne icône.

Doit-on effectuer une action particulière sur DSM ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## maxou56 (28 Octobre 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> e n'ai pas la même icône dans le Finder (macOS Big Sur comme macOS Monterey) :


Bonsoir,
C'est "normal" depuis BigSur



Qwaseur a dit:


> Doit-on effectuer une action particulière sur DSM ?


Oui on peut (mais c'est remis à zéro a chaque fois qu'on modifie les paramètres SMB sur le NAS, ou MAJ de DSM?). Et j'ai pas testé avec DSM7.
Il faut modifier SSH pour le SMB le fichier /etc/avahi/services/smb.service et pour l'AFP /etc/avahi/services/afpd.service






						Changer l’icône d’un partage pour macOS Big Sur | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## Qwaseur (29 Octobre 2021)

Ah super merci @maxou56 !   

Le pire, c'est que je suis régulièrement le site "Journal du lapin", j'aurais dû m'en souvenir...


----------



## Kikomeko (16 Novembre 2022)

pomme-z a dit:


> je vérifierais tout de même que sur l'interface DSM web, dans :
> 
> - Panneau de Configuration / Services de Fichiers / SMB
> -> Service SMB activé
> ...


Bonjour,
un grand merci, suite à une mise à jour de mon DSM je ne parvenais plus à me connecter en local via le Finder, en suivant les indications ça remarche (M1 pro, Monterey), cordialement


----------



## Dheborab (Mardi à 14:26)

chapsyl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que tu décris ressemble à un problème DNS. Sur ton mac au niveau de ta config IP, as tu bien l'adresse DNS de ta box ? D'autre part Dans DSM que tu as bien renseigné l'adresse IP de ta box dans DNS préféré ?


Bonjour à Tous
Puisqu'il ss'agit de NAS : j'ai essayé susr mon Mac mini mt& & Venture de conncecter MYCloud Home (WD). Ca a été la cata. Donc je me suis fait rembourser.
 Du coup : quel serait le NAS adapté, pas trop ruineux (je ne fais que du texte) J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas simple


----------

